

Math education even more pointless than Latin or Greek? - vixen99
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/feb/18/maths-more-pointless-than-latin-british-pupils-china

======
vixen99
Sir Simon Jenkins is an ex-editor of The Times. I wonder to what extent he
speaks for the British establishment.

